# Greece/ Cyprus



## Sandy VDH (Jul 26, 2012)

Greece / Cyprus or other areas of the Med. 

What season would be better May ish or Sept/October ish?


----------



## Poobah (Jul 26, 2012)

*September*

Sandy,

I would lobby for September, the weather is still great and the crowds are gone. October can be iffy, depending on where you are going. Some of the resorts on the smaller Greek islands begin to close up in October.

The people I worked with in Greece always recommended September to me.

Cheers,

Paul


----------



## Pompey Family (Jul 26, 2012)

May all the way.  Does "ish" mean June?  September is still very hot but also, at the risk of sounding a snob, is full of people who bought a late deal and invariably are of the less salubrious type.  I've spent many a September holiday in Spain/Greece accompanied by yobbish Brits/Germans/Russians who have bought a cheap break.  May and June will be great weather without being too hot and will also lessen the risk of running into drunken idiots who want to fight you.


----------



## Margariet (Jul 27, 2012)

Definitely May. September can still be crowded and warm, lots of party people, the nature is more tired, so are the people in the tourist industry! In May the sea might be a bit cooler but the nature is lovely, everyone is still fresh and looking for the season! I always prefer Spring in Europe, just like the birds!


----------



## Maple_Leaf (Jul 28, 2012)

*May, for sure*



Pompey Family said:


> May all the way.  Does "ish" mean June?  September is still very hot but also, at the risk of sounding a snob, is full of people who bought a late deal and invariably are of the less salubrious type.  I've spent many a September holiday in Spain/Greece accompanied by yobbish Brits/Germans/Russians who have bought a cheap break.  May and June will be great weather without being too hot and will also lessen the risk of running into drunken idiots who want to fight you.



The last time we went to Greece it was mid-May.  Weather was perfect, no drunken yobs, no lineups, cheap prices, no fighting.  The only downside is not all restaurants and stores were open yet since many open seasonally.


----------



## hibbeln (Aug 12, 2012)

We were in Greece in very early April 3 years back and the weather was GREAT and everything was open.  No lines, fabulous weather.  The only "con" would be that the water was still quite cold for swimming, but since we were there to tour, not swim, we didn't care!  I would think by May (we were there FIRST week in April....so early!) the water would be a good bit warmer at least.


----------

